# Queries regarding immigrating to Canada and WES



## baokar1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi 
I have completed my ielts recently L:7 R:6.5 W:6.5 S:7 . 

I have done my B.E in IT from mumbai university in 2005 and currently have around 10 years of experience in Java.My age is 32 and I am married .
I have also enrolled in WES . I have some queries regarding ECA

I have looked into hte site and there are special instructions for mumbai university i.e

B.Eng.
Mark sheets for year 2 and 3 of your study program (semesters 3-6) may be issued and attested by the college you attended. Mark sheets representing year 1 and 4 of your study must be issued and attested by the University of Mumbai.
ref : Untitled Document

Also they have mentioned one more thing

WES does not accept mark sheets that have been issued and/or attested by the college you attended unless from an autonomous or constituent college. To check whether your college has autonomous status click here.

which is contradicting , 

*I have question whether college attestation will suffice for 2nd and 3rd year and 1st and 4th year will be done by university. Please correct me if I am wrong *

If some one who has done WES evaluation for mumbai university can you please answer this. 
Also does CIC ask for orginal ielts test report form.?
Do we need to get our marksheets attested from notary ?
What to mention in transcripts ,are the transcripts prepared by the college


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Seems pretty self explanatory to me. Did you check whether the college has autonomous status? If so, get the required documents from them. If not, get them from the university.


----------



## jtoc (Aug 17, 2016)

colchar said:


> Seems pretty self explanatory to me. Did you check whether the college has autonomous status? If so, get the required documents from them. If not, get them from the university.


Self explanatory? well, not to me. He has clearly mentioned that his college is under Mumbai University. How can the college me autonomous then?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jtoc said:


> Self explanatory? well, not to me.


Then you need to read the info again and give it a bit of a think. It really is self explanatory and should be doubly so to the OP who attended the school. Who attends a school without knowing something as basic as how it is constituted?




> He has clearly mentioned that his college is under Mumbai University. How can the college me autonomous then?




You obviously aren't very familiar with academia and the manner in which a great number of universities are constituted.

Lots of colleges/universities in various countries are autonomous but also come under the auspices of a larger body/institution. Oxford and Cambridge come to mind as every college at those universities is fully autonomous but is part of the larger university for administrative purposes as it is easier and less expensive to have central offices doing certain work for all colleges than for each college to duplicate those offices. 

Here in Canada many colleges and universities are autonomous but attach themselves to a larger institution for administrative purposes. Under this situation they are described as being 'federated' with the larger institution.

I attended the University of Waterloo for my undergraduate degree but was actually enrolled at St. Jerome's University (in addition to itself the University of Waterloo has four different church colleges/universities affiliated with it). My degree says 'University of Waterloo' on it and is signed by the President and Registrar of the university but it is also signed by the Principal and Registrar of St. Jerome's.

St. Jerome's has university status under provincial law and, if it wanted to, could end its affiliation with the University of Waterloo tomorrow and would still be considered a fully recognized university with the power to grant degrees. But it is to its advantage (administrative costs, facilities, etc.) to remain affiliated with the University of Waterloo (the St. Jerome's campus is about 100 yards from the main campus of the University of Waterloo - they are literally on opposite sides of a creek from each other and students from both institutions, as well as the other three church colleges, can take classes at any of the five institutions). 

Another example is the University of Toronto which is composed of several affiliated colleges. An American example is the State University of New York (SUNY) system which has campuses in various cities spread across the state, all of which come under the auspices of the State University of New York (the Canadian examples I provided are not spread out as the SUNY example is and generally have all affiliated colleges/universities in close physical proximity to each other, which is common in the US as well alongside more geographically diverse examples such as SUNY).

I have spent more than a decade working in academia and trust me, arrangements like this are _very_ common.


----------



## baokar1 (Jul 22, 2013)

colchar said:


> Seems pretty self explanatory to me. Did you check whether the college has autonomous status? If so, get the required documents from them. If not, get them from the university.


 It is not self explanatory it is rather confusing me and it would be better if somebody who has done engineering from mumbai university could explain this


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

baokar1 said:


> It is not self explanatory it is rather confusing me and it would be better if somebody who has done engineering from mumbai university could explain this



You don't need someone who has done that program to explain it.

If you use some common sense, it is _very_ self explanatory.

Was the college you attended autonomous or a constituent college? If yes, you get the info directly from them. If no, you get it from the university. That's it, it really is that simple.

It just took me less than ten seconds to explain it to you so yes, it was self explanatory. How can someone with a Bachelor's of Engineering not understand this when it is so clear and simple?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

The easiest: contact the college you attended, explain the situation, and ask them. I am sure they know who/what they are.


----------



## jtoc (Aug 17, 2016)

colchar said:


> Then you need to read the info again and give it a bit of a think. It really is self explanatory and should be doubly so to the OP who attended the school. Who attends a school without knowing something as basic as how it is constituted?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Relax friend, why so serious?? I wish you would have given some examples from Indian Universities. Yes I agree I am not familiar with the academia worldwide (like you perhaps), however, I am much aware of how it works in India (unlike you perhaps). Here it is not so. Without getting into too much literature on proving the point, let me just say, I am from Mumbai University and therefore, while I am no academic pundit like you, I still think its not self 'explanatory'. Good luck with your future in working in academia, you need it!!


----------



## jtoc (Aug 17, 2016)

colchar said:


> You don't need someone who has done that program to explain it.
> 
> If you use some common sense, it is _very_ self explanatory.
> 
> ...


Colchar, I suggest you start doing some meditation and yoga. relax, take it easy!!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jtoc said:


> I wish you would have given some examples from Indian Universities.



Why? It is the same situation as in other countries so why are Indian examples needed? But if you need examples from Indian universities fair enough, I have provided an example below from the University of Mumbai itself.




> Yes I agree I am not familiar with the academia worldwide (like you perhaps), however, I am much aware of how it works in India (unlike you perhaps).



No, clearly you are not. When I looked up info on the University of Mumbai one of the first things I found was that it has autonomous/affiliated colleges. In fact, it took me less than 30 seconds to find this information. If you are aware of how it works in India surely you could find the same info? The fact that you cannot indicates that you are not nearly as aware of the situation there as you seem to think.




> Here it is not so.


Yes, it is. I found that out about the University of Mumbai in 30 seconds.




> Without getting into too much literature on proving the point



It is a point you cannot prove because you are completely wrong.




> let me just say, I am from Mumbai University and therefore, while I am no academic pundit like you, I still think its not self 'explanatory'.



Yes, it is self explanatory to anyone with an ounce of common sense. The instructions were very simple and easy to understand.

And what do you mean by claiming you are "from Mumbai University"? Does that mean you went there? That you work there? Either way, if you are "from" there as you claim then you should know the most basic facts about it, which you clearly do not.

From the university's own website (emphasis mine):
"_It has two campuses of areas 243 acres and 14 acres at Vidyanagari and Fort respectively; sub-campuses/centers at Ratnagiri 20 acres, Thane 6.50 acres and Kalyan 6.26 acres with 60 University Departments & Institutes and *749 affiliated colleges*. It has established its name in industrial & International collaborations and runs various professional courses._"


Mumbai University – English » About US


So you claim that what I described is not the way it is done in India and that you are "from" this university and yet the university itself completely contradicts your claims by stating on its own website that it has 749 affiliated colleges. That demonstrates that, despite your claims that this is not how it is done in India and to being "from" this university, you are woefully ignorant of the facts. Perhaps you should avoid commenting until you actually know the facts.

Or are you trying to claim that you know more about the university than the university itself?


>snip<


----------



## baokar1 (Jul 22, 2013)

What I need is help from person who has done the eca for mumbai university a step- by -step process , I am requesting for help here but people are unnecesary fighting over .


----------

